# Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sichtbar



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Von Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel:
Probleme für Angelvereine werden sichtbar 
​*
*Jeder kennt Vereinssitzungen, nicht nur in Angelvereinen. Teilweise gähnend langweilig, wenn keine Probleme oder Anträge vorliegen, teilweise "chaotisch", wenn Strittiges diskutiert wird. Die "lebhafte" Sitzung von der die Kreiszeitung berichtet, zeigt aber durchaus, mit welchen Problematiken Angelvereine heute zu kämpfen haben. *

Eine Betrachtung

Quelle:
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...auptversammlung-fischereivereins-9462440.html

Wo noch aktive Angler in Vereinen mitmischen, ist sicherlich immer die Diskussion um Befischungs- und Gewässerordnung ein "heisses" Eisen. 


> _Eigentlich sollte dem Vorstand dadurch mehr Entscheidungsbefugnis bei bestimmten Maßnahmen und Sachfragen, zum Beispiel dem Fischbesatz, eingeräumt werden.
> Doch viele der 107 anwesenden Mitglieder sahen sich in ihrem Mitbestimmungsrecht beschnitten.
> So verselbstständigte sich die Aussprache teilweise hin zu einer „unerträglichen und beleidigenden Diskussion“, wie Antragssteller Jens Pfänder feststellte._



Hier wird ein in meinen Augen großes Problem für alle bewirtschaftenden Vereine sichtbar.

Auf der einen Seite muss und sollte man professionell Gewässer bewirtschaften, im Rahmen von immer mehr Regeln und Gesetzen von immer mehr Seiten (Europa, Bund, Land, Gemeinde, Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.) wird dies zum einen rechtlich immer schwieriger, da alles zu bedenken und richtig zu machen. Und auch wie man per se bewirtschaften soll ("nachhaltig", nur Überschüsse entnehmen, allen möglichen Schutz "von bis" beachten? Oder auch nach Anglerwunsch?) spielt immer eine große Rolle.

Klar ist, wenn ein Vorstand mehr Rechte bekommt, um schneller entscheiden und handeln zu können, dient dies der Professionalisierung und rechtsicherem Handeln vor allem dann, wenn entsprechend fähige Leute im Vorstand sind, daher kann ich einen solchen Antrag durchaus verstehen.

Das Vereinsmitglieder befürchten, hier weniger Mitsprache zu bekommen, ist aber genauso klar und logisch. Was passiert, wenn man mehr Rechte festschreibt, und sich im Vorstand weniger fähiges Personal findet (oft sind ja heute in Vorständen nur noch die, welche sich nicht schnell genug duckten, wird ja oft kolportiert) oder im Zuge von Wahlen anderes, weniger fähiges Personal kommt. 

Da wird es dann schwierig für Mitglieder und geht nur über Mitgliederversammlungen, dann solche einmal zugestandenen Rechte wieder zu kürzen.

Kein Wunder  also, dass es da zu "lebhaften" Diskussionen kam....

Klasse dagegen, dass vorher in großer Harmonie beschlossen wurde, zukünftig Jugendliche und Kinder ab 8 und nicht erst ab 10 Jahren aufzunehmen. Interessant die Begründung:


> _So soll dem stärker werdenden Nachwuchsschwund, der auch in vielen anderen Vereinen vor allem im Teenageralter spürbar ist, früh entgegen gewirkt werden. _


Natürlich leiden viele Vereine an Jugendmangel, beleibe nicht nur Angelvereine..
Den abzustellen, indem man das Aufnahmealter senkt, wirkt kaum gelingen, so klasse das grundsätzlich ist.
Das Problem sind bürokratische Hürden grundsätzlich beim Zugang zum Angeln - gerade für Kinder und Jugendliche - in vielen Bundesländern. Auch, dass gerade oft kein selbständiges Angeln für Jugendliche möglich ist (oft eben auch aus rechtlichen Gründen), sondern nur in Begleitung, mit Anleitung, unter Aufsicht etc., wird kaum Begeisterung bei Kindern wecken.
Ob das wirklich Anreiz ist für Jugendliche, nur "unter Bewachung" angeln zu dürfen?  

Hier wäre ein Einsatz der Vereine über ihre Landesverbände sicher eher geeignet zur Nachwuchsgewinnung als das reine Absenken des möglichen Eintrittsalters. Da also angelpolitisch Einfluss zu nehmen, um Kindern und Jugendlichen möglichst früh möglichst eigenständiges Angeln rechtssicher ermöglichen zu können.  

Interessant auch wieder - und auch das zeigt wiederum eines der Probleme, mit denen Angelvereine zu kämpfen haben - die Diskussion, ob der Waller in der Hunte als invasive Art zu betrachten und daher immer zu entnehmen sei.
Wie es auf Antrag der Huntebesatzgemeinschaft und mit Genehmigung des Fischereikundlichen Dienstes des Landes Niedersachsen für zunächst drei Jahre als umfassende Entnahme- und Dokumentationspflicht für den als „invasive Art“ eingestuften Räuber gelten soll. 

Interessant auch hier das Zitat aus dem Artikel:


> _Im Amtsdeutsch heißt es: „Der Fisch wird als nicht heimische Art mit schädlichem Einfluss aufs Ökosystem der Hunte betrachtet.“ Im Klartext: Jeder gefangene Wels ist zu töten und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. „Wir haben als einziger Verein der Huntebesatzgemeinschaft dagegen gestimmt“, machte Ralf Siemer, Naturschutzbeauftragter des Vereins, klar. „Das ist purer Aktionismus und geht nicht mit der Angelrute.“_



Man sieht, wie hier auch unter Anglern und den Vereinen selber eine solche Maßnahme mehr als umstritten ist - zu Recht ist das diskutabel. Meiner Meinung nach hat Ralf Siemer vom Verein das klar erkannt, dass das über Angeln kaum zu regeln sein wird..

Interessant der Satz, von dem nicht klar ist, wo er herkommt:


> _ Jeder gefangene Wels ist zu töten und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen_


Denn wenn das nicht vereinbart wurde als Maßnahme, ist das rechtlich kompletter Unfug.
Man kann niemanden zwingen, einen (vielleicht noch versehentlich gefangenen) Waller, der entnommen werden MUSS AUS HEGEGRÜNDEN, den auch noch zu verzehren.. 

Hier kommt wieder dieser Unfug, mit Angeln wegen Tierschutzgesetz nur zur Ernährung durch, welchen DAFV und viele seiner Landesverbände ja nach wie vor weiterverbreiten.

Es braucht aber laut Tierschutzgesetz nur EINEN vernünftigen Grund und nicht mehrere zum Töten von Wirbeltieren..

Von daher reicht es also, den Waller aus HEGEGRÜNDEN zu töten - er kann danach dann auch entsorgt werden.

Es sei denn, die Vereine der Huntebesatzgemeinschaft wären tatsächlich so dumm gewesen, den Verzehrzwang eines wegen Hege getöteten Wallers noch mit rein zu schreiben oder nicht GEGEN eine entsprechende Anweisung vorgegangen zu sein.

Und ja, das halte ich heute für möglich, da ja leider Ehrenamtler all solche Dinge nicht zwangsweise wissen können oder müssen.

*Fazit:*
Für mich war der Artikel sehr interessant, weil er Problemfelder aufzeigt, die viele  Angelvereine betreffen, quer durch Deutschland. Sich darüber einmal Gedanken zu machen, muss nicht schaden.
Auch nicht, als Verein da von Landesverbänden Hilfe und Einsatz zu fordern, um angelpolitisch zu erreichen, dass Angelvereine zum einen wieder einfacher bewirtschaften können und zum anderen leichter und unbürokratischer Menschen ans Angeln führen können.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Vereinsvorstand aus Leuten besteht, die größtenteils selber nicht mehr zum Angeln kommen, aber für Angler die Bestimmungen machen.
Daher gilt für viele Vorstände und Gewässerwarte, dass die Mitglieder eher lästiges Beiwerk sind.
Solange aber die angelnden Mitglieder die viele Arbeit, die schon manchmal einen Vollzeitjob gleicht, nicht machen wollen oder können, wird es dabei bleiben.
Der geringste Teil der Arbeit hat etwas mit der Angelei an sich zu tun. Es geht um Baugenehmigungen um die Vereinshütte, Organisation der ganze Feste, Steuerverwaltung, Mitgliederverwaltung usw.. Ganz schön viel für wenige Ehrenamtler.

Es wäre schön, wenn der Vorstand gemäß der Gesetzeslage Vorschläge zu den Angelbestimmunen und Besatzplänen ausarbeitet, diese schriftlich erklärt, diskutiert und anschließend abstimmen lässt. Das wäre Demokratie.

In der Regel sieht es so aus, dass der Vorstand etwas beschließt und es zur Vereinsbestimmung erklärt. Kritiker werden dann beleidigt und aggressiv abgebügelt. Wer nichts tut,  darf eben nicht den Mund aufmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Ich vermute, dass solche Probleme eher noch zu- als abnehmen werden, gerade im Bewirtschaftungsbereich.

Das Spannungsfeld zwischen gewünschter (und teilweise zur Schau gestellter) "Nachhaltigkeitsbewirtschaftung" und den Wünschen vieler Angler nach attraktiven Angelgewässern mit gutem Bestand birgt ja viel Konfliktpotential..

Und so hoch, wie Politik in Sonntagsreden immer "Ehrenamt" hängt, gerade Angelvereine bei der Bewirtschaftung lässt die Politik nicht nur im Stich, sondern macht denen noch das Leben immer zusätzlich schwerer mit immer neuen Regeln...

Auch aktuell ja gerade:
EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?

Man muss - unabhängig vieler Kritik die man an Vereinen haben kann - da immer noch jeden bewundern, der sich unter den Umständen und Risiken noch für ein Amt zur Verfügung stellt..


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenn das nicht vereinbart wurde als Maßnahme, ist das rechtlich kompletter Unfug.
> Man kann niemanden zwingen, einen (vielleicht noch versehentlich gefangenen) Waller, der entnommen werden MUSS AUS HEGEGRÜNDEN, den auch noch zu verzehren..
> 
> Hier kommt wieder dieser Unfug, mit Angeln wegen Tierschutzgesetz nur zur Ernährung durch, welchen DAFV und viele seiner Landesverbände ja nach wie vor weiterverbreiten.
> ...


Aus dieser Quatschlogik könnte auch die Frage bei der Fischereiprüfung dieses Jahr gekommen sein, bei der gefordert wird, dass "Wolgazander, Grundeln und andere invasive Arten" bei Fang zu töten und 'sinnvoll zu verwerten'.
So schließt sich der Kreis also...#d

Und bezüglich der Gewässerregelungen:
Logisch gibts da immer Streitereien. Würde mich auch wundern, wenn mitten in Deutschland über irgendein Gemeinschaftsgut mal irgendwie eine einhellige Meinung besteht. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



> Aus dieser Quatschlogik könnte auch die Frage bei der Fischereiprüfung dieses Jahr gekommen sein, bei der gefordert wird, dass "Wolgazander, Grundeln und andere invasive Arten" bei Fang zu töten und 'sinnvoll zu verwerten'.


Welches Bundesland???


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welches Bundesland???



Niedersachsen.
Habe sogar über eine Webseite aus Peine den genauen Wortlaut der Antwort gefunden.
(aber leider nicht den der Frage).
"Wolgazander und Grundeln müssen nach dem Fang unverzüglich getötet und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden."


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Irre......................................
Komplett irre........................


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irre......................................
> Komplett irre........................



Wollte das Ganze teilen, weil ich jetzt die Antwort wieder gefunden hatte. Wusste, dass du dich darüber "freuen" wirst. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

hör bloss auf.. 

Bin am nachhaken...

Schon wieder Blutdruck 300...............


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hör bloss auf..
> 
> Bin am nachhaken...
> 
> Schon wieder Blutdruck 300...............



Oh. Da habe ich tatsächlich eine Quervorlage für Nachfragen gegeben.
Also bei den Grundeln ist das ja nich so wild. Sind im Zweifel KöFi. Aber an sich ist die Regelung relativ hanebüchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Leech schrieb:


> Aber an sich ist die Regelung relativ hanebüchen.


NEIN - sie ist nicht "nur" hanebüchen! 

Sie ist schlicht und pur anglerfeindlich!!!

Es reicht schlichtweg rechtlich EIN Grund zum töten...

Wenn der Grund Hege ist, MUSS man die nicht noch zusätzlich als zweiten Grund verwerten.

DAS GEHT GAR NICHT, so einen Dreck Junganglern beizubringen!!!!

Und dann wundert man sich, wenn man keine Jugend mehr bekommt....


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Leech schrieb:


> Aber an sich ist die Regelung relativ hanebüchen.


Beim Wolgazander ist das Abknüppeln schon sinnvoll, da man mit der Entnahme wirklich was am Bestand ausmachen kann, aber Grundeln in großen Flüssen zu Hege abknüppeln ist in Etwa so effektiv wie das Gewässer austrinken zu wollen.


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS GEHT GAR NICHT, so einen Dreck Junganglern beizubringen!!!!



Jup. Grade da hatte ich meine ganz großen Bauchschmerzen.
Dann mal viel Spaß beim nachbohren. Das 'relativ' hatte ich nur redaktionell eingebaut, um nicht bestimmte andere Kraftausdrücke für die Irrationalität der Frage einzufügen.



> Grundeln in großen Flüssen zu Hege abknüppeln ist in Etwa so effektiv wie das Gewässer austrinken zu wollen.


Ist richtig. Wenn mal eine dran hängen sollte, schmeiße ich sie einfach in den Gefrierbeutel zu den anderen KöFi.
Aber gezielt danach angeln, da wirste bei bekloppt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Leech schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß beim nachbohren.



Spaß ist echt was anderes....


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spaß ist echt was anderes....



Fröhliche Weihnachten. 
Ich geh jetzt Geschenke einpacken und lese mir dann spätestens in einer Woche deinen Post zu dem Thema durch. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Fröhliche Weihnachten!! (ernst gemeint und an alle!!!)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn verbotenerweise eine Grundel released wird? Fliege ich aus dem Verein oder zahle ich Tagessätze? Hat ja einen gewaltigen Einfluss auf den Gesamtbestand, wenn ich 2 release.

Kann man den Schaden beziffern, den ich anrichte? - Ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

@Leech:
Anglerverband Niedersachsen merkte an, dass der Verein nicht zu denen gehört oben ausm Artikel mit Verzehrzwang (ob er zu W-E gehört oder verbandsfrei ist, wissen die aber nicht). 
Dass das so gelehrt wird, wäre denen nicht bekannt, kannst Du da evtl. nochmal nachhaken/Link schicken??


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Leech:
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen merkte an, dass der Verein nicht zu denen gehört oben ausm Artikel mit Verzehrzwang (ob er zu W-E gehört oder verbandsfrei ist, wissen die aber nicht).
> Dass das so gelehrt wird, wäre denen nicht bekannt, kannst Du da evtl. nochmal nachhaken/Link schicken??



Mein alter Nachbarverein, sind natürlich auch in Weser-Ems und im VDSF |kopfkrat
http://www.fischereivereinwildeshausen.de/über-uns/

Bei denen ging es früher oft hoch her auf der JHV, mehr als heftige Diskussionen, Rausschmisse oder freiwillige Austritte wegen unterschiedlicher Ansichten. Muss echt lustig gewesen sein #q
Ob sie heute auch noch so sind, kann ich nicht sagen, wundern täte mich das aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

naja, wenn man den Bericht liest, waren die aber in der Besatzgemeinschaft als einzige gegens Wallerknüppeln..

Immerhin...


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, wenn man den Bericht liest, waren die aber in der Besatzgemeinschaft als einzige gegens Wallerknüppeln..
> 
> Immerhin...



Eine Schwalbe muss noch keinen Frühling machen #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

grins - da haste nur zu wahr ;-))))

Vor allem wenn die zum anglerfeindlichen Naturschutz-Verband und "NABU-Kumpel" Weser-Ems gehören ....


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Mir ist auch nur das von vor > 5 Jahren bekannt, wie es aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht, habe es aber auch geschrieben. Kenne ein paar aktuelle Stipper von dort, aber die treten über andere Vereine an, nicht über Wildschwienhusen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

wie nennt ihr den Ort ???
Schreibfehler???
;-))))))))))


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie nennt ihr den Ort ???
> Schreibfehler???
> ;-))))))))))



Nix Schreibfehler, mundartliche Verballhornung des Ortes im Umland :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

goiiil ;.-))))


----------



## Skyflash (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Die genaue Frage mit der Grundel ist

57. Was soll der Angler mit einem gefangenen Wolgazander oder einer gefangenen Grundel machen?

  A)Unverzüglich töten und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen
  B)Unverzüglich zurücksetzen
  C)In ein anderes Gewässer umsetzen

Das die entnommen werden müssen steht weenn ich es Recht in erinnerung habe schon im LFG drinne.

Edit so sollte das Sein Und Lösung A ist die Richtige Antwort


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Sollte die Frage tatsächlich so sein, gehört der, der sowas entwirft, erstmal in eine Schulung geschickt..

Man braucht nur einen Grund zum töten, keine zwei (HEGE PLUS Verwertung)..


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte die Frage tatsächlich so sein, gehört der, der sowas entwirft, erstmal in eine Schulung geschickt..
> 
> Man braucht nur einen Grund zum töten, keine zwei (HEGE PLUS Verwertung)..



Weil du dich nochmal an mich gewendet hast ganz direkt - unser Angelverein ist im regulären niedersächsischen Verband AVN dabei.
Und die Frage ist die, die Skyflash gepostet hatte.
Frag mal nach - die Fragen kommen ja von dort, damit unser Verein die Prüfung abnehmen kann.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt endgültig in den Weihnachtsruhestand. 
Bis die Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

Schon dabei...


----------



## Leech (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon dabei...



Habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Unser Verein verlinkt massenweise auf Pressemitteilungen des AVN und weißt auf die Marken des AVN hin. Insofern - Mitgliedschaft 100% gesichert. :g

Und als Anmerkung nochmal: Ich meinte auch nicht, dass unser Angelverein irgendwas ausgegeben hat, was Bezug zum Artikel selbst hatte. Ich war nur darauf gekommen, weil in deiner Zusammenfassung der eine Verein den Wels als 'invasive Art' bezeichnete usw.
Später im ersten Beitrag schrieb ich ja: "Zum eigentlichen Post:....." um das Off-Topic zu beenden. 

frohes Fest und Schaffen


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Leech:
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen merkte an, dass der Verein nicht zu denen gehört oben ausm Artikel mit Verzehrzwang (ob er zu W-E gehört oder verbandsfrei ist, wissen die aber nicht).
> Dass das so gelehrt wird, wäre denen nicht bekannt, kannst Du da evtl. nochmal nachhaken/Link schicken??



Aus zuverlässiger Quelle ist zu hören, dass die Fragen von einem bestimmten Verbandsbiologen des AVN entworfen worden sind ohne anschließenden Gegenlesen von erfahrenen Prüfern aus den Vereinen. 
Also Alleingang des AVN bzw. des betreffenden Biologen, dieser wäre also zur Nachschulung einzuladen.

Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage, was bzgl. der sinnvollen Verwertung gelehrt wird: ausschließlich zur menschlichen Ernährung? Dann wäre es ja Aufforderung zur Zwangsernährung |rolleyes
Als Köderfisch? Auch im toten Zustand vor allem bei Verwendung in anderen als dem Fanggewässer bedenklich. Außerdem kommt dann gleich die P€TA, da ja nur zur menschlichen Ernährung#q (Achtung kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten). Oder zur Ernährung von Hund und Katz? Und und und......? |kopfkrat


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

:q:q
 Spannendes und vielfältiges Dauer-Thema, einer verlogenen, sich selbst belügenden und selbstverliebten Gesellschaft.

 Fakt ist doch das man wenn man den geforderten ges.Naturschutz umsetzen will, Alle Fremdarten gleich bekämpfen müsste......um alte Arten und erprobte Lebensgesellschaften zu erhalten.
 (_Bei letzterem haben Wir versagt, die Gewässer sind heute voller Fremdarten und wurden auch baulich verändert._
_Viele Arten sind heute bedroht, weil sie halt keinen geeigneten Lebensraum oder Nische mehr vorfinden_)  

 Ob nun Wels, Schwarzmundgrundel, Rapfen oder Zander sollte da dann gar keine Rolle spielen.
 Jeder hätte sie dann zu entnehmen, Besatz gar mit hohen Strafen und sofortigem Entzug der Verantwortung verfolgt zu werden.

 Wobei Rapfen in Niedersachsen ja gar Totalschutz wie der Lachs haben, weil sie so wie der Wels in der Elbe als Heimisch galten, auch wenn sie sonst  invasiv sind.
 (Landes und  natürl. Grenzen sind halt nicht deckungsgleich)
 Beim Zander ist das "heimisch" selbst für die Elbe unsicher, den schützt man dann mit ges. Mindestmaß und Schonzeit.
 Sorry Wir sind verlogen, wenn wir uns auf den Naturschutz berufen um Welse, die wir nicht wollen Feindbilder verschaffen und die Fremdarten die wir mögen oder übersehen gar schützen.
 Wir Deutschen scheinen allgemein zu extremistischer egozentrischer populistischer Dummheit zu neigen und gleichzeitig planlos zu handeln.
 Aber handeln ist uns immer ganz wichtig, Ehrlichkeit, Rücksicht und Denken wäre wichtiger.



 Holla die Tierschützer würden es nicht mögen so ein oft sinnloses Gemetzel, wobei das gar verboten sein könnte, wenn es sich als absehbar sinnlos erweist.

 Denn viele Tierschützer haben längst nur noch das Leid des Einzeltieres vor Augen, mit Naturschutz haben sie es nicht so.
 Tierschutz ist halt eine vernünftige Emotion, Naturschutz setzt Wissen, Denken und Abwiegen voraus.

 Wie gesagt Ich betrachte es als Dauerthema, und wollte nur mal ein bisschen die Ursachen zusammenfassen.
 Es gibt halt kein einfaches Richtig oder Falsch, Jeder will das was Er für richtig hält und Alle zusammen schwabbeln wir herum.

 Ehrlich wäre es wenn wir uns fragen ob Wir in einem Freizeitland Zander,Wels, Rapfen, Wels und Grundel wollen.
 Was uns der Erhalt von Stör, Aal oder anderen Wanderfischen Wert ist oder wie viel Naturschutz wir wollen.
 Da ist es bezeichnend, das es nichts über die Schäden der Ansiedlung von Wels, Zander oder Rapfen gibt, es hat halt Niemanden interessiert das mal ehrlich und genauer zu untersuchen.
 So wie es auch bei längst etablierten Fremdarten Niemanden interessiert wenn die dann plötzlich wieder einbrechen.
 Wir wollen es gar nicht wissen, denn wir empfinden es ja als automatisch positiv.

 Der Witz dabei, einfacher denkende Menschen, handeln instinktiv oft fast schon weise, wenn man sie einfach in Ruhe lässt und sie zur Selbstverantwortung aufruft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denn viele Tierschützer haben längst nur noch das Leid des Einzeltieres vor Augen, mit Naturschutz haben sie es nicht so.
> Tierschutz ist halt eine vernünftige Emotion, Naturschutz setzt Wissen, Denken und Abwiegen voraus.



war noch nie anders, Tierschutz ist immer Schutz des individuellen Tieres un hatte NIE was mit Naturschutz zu tun.

Was hätte ein Tierheim mit Naturschutz zu  tun??


----------



## Wildeshauser (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*



Ukel schrieb:


> Eine Schwalbe muss noch keinen Frühling machen #d



In der Besatzgemeinschaft gehen solche Anträge nur Einstimmig durch. Also hat auch Wildeshausen dem Antrag zugestimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Entnahmepflicht Waller bis Nachwuchsmangel: Probleme für Angelvereine werden sich*

das ist ja spannend..

Ist das irgendwo nachlesbar?

Deinem Nickname nach wirst Du aus der Ecke kommen bzw. im Verein sein?

Immer her mit Infos...


----------

